# Is Pennsylvania doomed to become the flash point of US jihad?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gov. Tom Wolfe spoke up wanting to take Obama's Syrian refugees. They are currently being flown in around 2 am in the morning to the Harrisburg airport. 30 school bus loads drove out to all points of the compass to drop them off in small towns where the local mayors were bribed with federal funding to take them. Catholic charities are providing living expenses. This was according to a radio report this mor I g 1480 am Latrobe, PA on Quinn in the morning. He pretty much fact checks prior to broadcasting so the sources have documentation. Who are these people and just how were they vetted? More undocumented illegal aliens? Evidently there is a small town North of Allentown that now resembles Damascus in ethnic make up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I surprised it isn't the Twin Cities in MN. They already have a large population and some have been busted as terrorist. 

Love the MN governor telling the herd. MN is going to take more terrorist/refugees and if you don't like it get out of the state. Guess their voting is coming back to haunt them.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Attempt to insult edited out.: They're just poor dumb refugees trying to escape a dictator so evil that we ourselves are actively trying to depose him. On the other side they have Isis, who are so damned bad that a 7 nation army* is bombing the frack outta them at this very moment. Their homes are demolished, there are tanks parked in what is left of their living room, and the best they could hope for was a future under Asad. That's why they got out, and it took a lotta guts for them to go through the trip to get here. A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated.

They have been vetted by a 5 stage process that takes 2 years or more. The process is like something straight outta the movie Brazil, and every one of them goes through face to face interviews with trained federal officers before they pass go.

Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha? I never heard you calling for a halt on Belgian refugees or immigrants, yet that is where all of the Paris attackers got their programming. Turns out the whole place is a nest of Isis. Yet you never called for us to step up the screening process for Belgians.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Cameltoe: They're just poor dumb refugees trying to escape a dictator so evil that we ourselves are actively trying to depose him. On the other side they have Isis, who are so damned bad that a 7 nation army* is bombing the frack outta them at this very moment. Their homes are demolished, there are tanks parked in what is left of their living room, and the best they could hope for was a future under Asad. That's why they got out, and it took a lotta guts for them to go through the trip to get here. A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated.
> 
> They have been vetted by a 5 stage process that takes 2 years or more. The process is like something straight outta the movie Brazil, and every one of them goes through face to face interviews with trained federal officers before they pass go.
> 
> Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha? I never heard you calling for a halt on Belgian refugees or immigrants, yet that is where all of the Paris attackers got their programming. Turns out the whole place is a nest of Isis. Yet you never called for us to step up the screening process for Belgians.


Just when I start to think perhaps you aren't so bad you post something like this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I readily speak plainly on my positions. Too bad you don't admit to being foolish Ralph. These people are motivated by hajir,not because they want for a better life otherwise 90% would be women and children rather than 75% young males. Besides I won the argument when you stated with a derogatory name towards me. If that's your best shot you have no real facts. Just fiction.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha?


They hate me.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

They want a better life stay and fight. It isn't women and children it is fighting aged men.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

(Long Sigh...)

Slippy's Immigration plan;

Not one person to enter the United States of America for 10 years that is not a citizen. No Visas, (student, worker, or guest) none. When an illegal breaks the law or is found to be illegally in the United States, they are sent out of the country, never to return...because we have a secure border...see part 2 below! Easy-Peasy. It can be done.

Secure the border. Build a wall, patrol it, use the military and pay for it with the Billions that we send to countries who hate us or with the money that BHOzo wastes on Air Force One. Use welfare workers as laborers, maybe then they'll look for other work. In the meanwhile cut out waste, fraud and abuse and send me my damn refund.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Wish I could like that twice.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower's immigration plan:

Appoint Ralph Rotten, and people like him, as "U.S. Syrian Refugee Representatives", tasked with the legal responsibility of verifying the movements and locations of all Syrian refugees in the United States, and accepting full complicity with those Syrian refugees who commit illegal acts within the United States.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph, take note of your last post.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Ralph: 

They're all just poor dumb refugees, just like the Tsarnaev brothers-boston bombing, the recent attackers in Paris, etc. , etc.

The vetting process is a 5 stage ordeal, so who contacted Syria to gather the documentation from Assad's govt.? As I understand the UN has been handling the vetting. I assume you've been through a background check, who provided the information on these people? 

This process has been going on for 2 years, so the whole plan was to resettle the population of Syria instead of fight? Is that why we paid 40 million to train an army of 4?

If you're opposed to the plan you just hate muslims? If you're opposed to black lives matter do you hate black people? If you're opposed to Obama are you racist? Do you believe this is all our fault because global warming has made the middle east too hot to live in? Do you think the Ak47's used in Paris were bought at gun shows in the US? Do you blame the NRA for terrorism?

Ralph, when the next terrorist attack is launched in the US, and 100+ are killed, will you look back and think perhaps you were wrong?


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe Open season on the goat humpers? Raise money for PA with hunting licenses


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Notice S-Mart shoppers! The last terrorist action in America was committed by a fat white guy who held siege of a Planned Parenthood clinic.
Before that we had...how many mass shootings...and those were all...wait for it...natives. Citizens. Remember that couple that went berzerker in Vegas? They were ultra-conservative Christians.

Joe, it is discrimination when the determination is made based entirely on race or religion. Not only that it's not very Christian. _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?

Statistically there will be a few bad apples in every batch, much as we already have in society already. But to refuse refugees sanctuary when our nation is so prosperous is contrary to the very fiber of our nation. It is petty and small. Really we should have taken in more than we did. 10,000? We are the third most populous nation in the world and we struggled to take in 10,000? It's shameful, absolutely shameful.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Notice S-Mart shoppers! The last terrorist action in America was committed by a fat white guy who held siege of a Planned Parenthood clinic.
> Before that we had...how many mass shootings...and those were all...wait for it...natives. Citizens. Remember that couple that went berzerker in Vegas? They were ultra-conservative Christians.
> 
> Joe, it is discrimination when the determination is made based entirely on race or religion. Not only that it's not very Christian. _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?
> ...


There is a major problem when people do not understand the difference between terrorist and a crazy person.
Were the school shootings by high school kids terrorists action???

10,000.... we take in 1,000,000 people a year and frankly 10,000 is a lot- it took less then 20 to destroy the towers...

but no worries... the chicken will come home to roost... sooner or later we will need to play a little game of cowboys and mulims


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?


this may clarify who jesus was talking about when he was saying to help his children

And if anyone gives even a cup of cold water to one of these little ones *who is my disciple*, truly I tell you, that person will certainly not lose their reward."

you will be hard pressed to find a verse that would advocate moving a non-believers into your country


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Notice S-Mart shoppers! The last terrorist action in America was committed by a fat white guy who held siege of a Planned Parenthood clinic.
> Before that we had...how many mass shootings...and those were all...wait for it...natives. Citizens. Remember that couple that went berzerker in Vegas? They were ultra-conservative Christians.
> 
> Joe, it is discrimination when the determination is made based entirely on race or religion. Not only that it's not very Christian. _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?
> ...


Again, you are incorrect.

The last act of violence that caught national misdirection was not an act of terrorism. It was simply a mentally unstable man committing multiple counts of murder.

I do not recall your Vegas incident, but those who understand Christianity know murder is not committed by "ultra-conservative Christians." On the other hand, those who understand that those who commit acts such as committed by those Nidal Hasan and several others you fail to mention, are acts that are in accordance with the directives of Muhammad. Those who do not commit those acts but are funding them through zakat are also acting in accordance with Muhammad. Furthermore, those who enter into dar al harb (house of war; those lands not controlled by Islam) in order to build a population through which the indigenous culture may be overwhelmed and conquered for the expansion of dar al Islam (you should be able to figure out that translation) are also acting in accordance with the directives of Muhammad.

As far as not allowing our nation to be overwhelmed with those who embrace a countering philosophy, there is nothing about that which is _contrary to the very fiber of our nation_. That made no sense when Obama stated as much, and it makes just as little sense when you state it. You are confusing our nation's values with a poem written by a woman who was inspired by the statue of liberty. As far as Obama saying such a thing, he is merely speaking and acting in accordance with the directives of Muhammad.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I try not to hate people but really at all I try to make friends have a good time , we need more people who can talk things out and chill before we blow are selves up 
but some of these people are coming here are not good people who are grateful for coming here, now they found 20-30% are already demanding shit like better housing and even cash money
mean time those who are born here or not are getting shit on who work every day and gives a bucket of blood and a river of tears just to make ends met
I am sure a lot of them are good people but ask your self this
if I had 15 grapes and I told you 2 was poisoned would you eat them?
2 out of 15 muslims from Syria came out openly that they will HARM americans if they get a chance
I rather not risk my wellbeing for loved ones to those who are brained washed goat rapers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ralphie Boy is partially correct. Most shootings ARE committed by US Citizens. The rest of his post is wrong of course.

The FBI stats clearly show that in US cities with a population over 250,000 in specific zip codes within those cities, the vast majority of gun violence does indeed occur. The FBI stats also clearly reveal that young black and "hispanic" males between the age of 15-35 commit those crimes at a rate that is off the charts high compared to the rest of the population.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Notice S-Mart shoppers! The last terrorist action in America was committed by a fat white guy who held siege of a Planned Parenthood clinic.
> Before that we had...how many mass shootings...and those were all...wait for it...natives. Citizens. Remember that couple that went berzerker in Vegas? They were ultra-conservative Christians.
> 
> Joe, it is discrimination when the determination is made based entirely on race or religion. Not only that it's not very Christian. _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?
> ...


Prosperous? Then why do we have homeless Veterans, why is the VA Hospital underfunded, why are there hungry children, why are they always threatening to cut Social Security (something earned and paid for not a handout) why is the United States in so much debt?

I have said it before and will say it again, you are acting like a troll.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> There is a major problem when people do not understand the difference between terrorist and a crazy person.


That idiot isn't crazy! He's an A**hole!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> There is a major problem when people do not understand the difference between terrorist and a crazy person.


M&M The folks that have committed these heinous acts are for the most part not crazy. Trust me I worked at the state mental hospital for 9 months and the folks inside on criminal insane aren't. They're just as sane as you or I. Evil - yeah. Nasty - yup. Down right bad news you betcha. but they're not crazy in the least.

If we were to treat folks in the past like these folks are being called crazy now Adolph would have been called crazy as would Joe and Pol. but they weren't - they were just evil


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> They hate me.


They hate everyone who isn't a fellow Muslim. Just the simple truth.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Denton said:


> Again, you are incorrect.
> 
> The last act of violence that caught national misdirection was not an act of terrorism. It was simply a mentally unstable man committing multiple counts of murder.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I've lived and worked in multiple Muslim countries (somewhat of a world traveler). I am telling your from experience, as far as Muslims are concerned, if you are not a fellow Muslim you are a second class citizen at BEST, in most cases not even that. Muslims have zero tolerance for anything beyond their own belief system. It's just fact.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha? I never heard you calling for a halt on Belgian refugees or immigrants, yet that is where all of the Paris attackers got their programming. Turns out the whole place is a nest of Isis. Yet you never called for us to step up the screening process for Belgians.




No, I don't hate Muslims, I just don't trust them not to become radicalized and make some pressure cooker bombs... wait, they already did that in Boston didn't they?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I surprised it isn't the Twin Cities in MN. They already have a large population and some have been busted as terrorist.
> 
> Love the MN governor telling the herd. MN is going to take more terrorist/refugees and if you don't like it get out of the state. Guess their voting is coming back to haunt them.


 Those Muzzies are a different color and can't be mixed!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> That idiot isn't crazy! He's an A**hole!


jd,

Are you referring to the murderer who shot the folks in CO?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Attempt to insult edited out.: They're just poor dumb refugees trying to escape a dictator so evil that we ourselves are actively trying to depose him. On the other side they have Isis, who are so damned bad that a 7 nation army* is bombing the frack outta them at this very moment. Their homes are demolished, there are tanks parked in what is left of their living room, and the best they could hope for was a future under Asad. That's why they got out, and it took a lotta guts for them to go through the trip to get here. A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated.
> 
> They have been vetted by a 5 stage process that takes 2 years or more. The process is like something straight outta the movie Brazil, and every one of them goes through face to face interviews with trained federal officers before they pass go.
> 
> Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha? I never heard you calling for a halt on Belgian refugees or immigrants, yet that is where all of the Paris attackers got their programming. Turns out the whole place is a nest of Isis. Yet you never called for us to step up the screening process for Belgians.


Just like I don't hate the sinner, I dislike the sin. Belgians do not have a well documented and active agenda fueled by an ideology of destruction of all I hold dear, which also includes me. Those that fit this agenda, are called Muslims by their own choosing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't believe for a minute that any one of these so called refugees has really been vetted.

First of all the country they come from has no system in place to reference. All the folks that are doing the vetting have to go by is the word of the "refugees" Haven't we all heard of taqiyya by now?

Secondly, I don't trust our administration to do the correct thing. They are doing it to look good and win more votes from bleeding hearts. Or for the tinfoil hat crowd, they are doing it to hurt America.

Thirdly, why is this our problem? There are nearby and compatible cultures that should be taking care of these people. And I don't mean Europe..


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Attempt to insult edited out.: They're just poor dumb refugees trying to escape a dictator so evil that we ourselves are actively trying to depose him. On the other side they have Isis, who are so damned bad that a 7 nation army* is bombing the frack outta them at this very moment. Their homes are demolished, there are tanks parked in what is left of their living room, and the best they could hope for was a future under Asad. That's why they got out, and it took a lotta guts for them to go through the trip to get here. A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated.
> 
> They have been vetted by a 5 stage process that takes 2 years or more. The process is like something straight outta the movie Brazil, and every one of them goes through face to face interviews with trained federal officers before they pass go.
> 
> Admit it, you just hate Muslims, doncha? I never heard you calling for a halt on Belgian refugees or immigrants, yet that is where all of the Paris attackers got their programming. Turns out the whole place is a nest of Isis. Yet you never called for us to step up the screening process for Belgians.


For someone that usually has his head screwed on with right handed threads, you really are starting to sound like an Obama shill. Funny the folks that actually are charged wth vetting this scum state before Congress that the process is rotten.

But you know i don't hate a single person on the face of the planet. Pull a gun on me or my family and all bets are off. That also includes folks that try to pass off crap as ice cream


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Attempt to insult edited out.: They're just poor dumb refugees trying to escape a dictator so evil that we ourselves are actively trying to depose him. On the other side they have Isis, who are so damned bad that a 7 nation army* is bombing the frack outta them at this very moment. Their homes are demolished, there are tanks parked in what is left of their living room, and the best they could hope for was a future under Asad. That's why they got out, and it took a lotta guts for them to go through the trip to get here.
> 
> A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated.


Excuse me. If THEY had one stinkin' ounce of courage they would fight for their own families, their own land.
"A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated".
Well, Bucko, I personally went half way round the world to fight for people I didn't even know, for a land that wasn't even mine.
Again, I say that if THEY won't fight for THEIR OWN COUNTRY, they are cowardly scum that do not deserve to breathe the free air of the United States.

Note: edited to correct spelling


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Right on! Worth repeating



rice paddy daddy said:


> excuse me. If they had once stinkin' ounce of courage they would fight for their own families, their own land.
> "a lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated".
> Well, bucko, i personally went half way round the world to fight for people i didn't even know, for a land that wasn't even mine.
> Again, i say that if they won't fight for their own country, they are cowardly scum that do not deserve to breathe the free air of the united states.


!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Worth repeating again!



rice paddy daddy said:


> excuse me. If they had once stinkin' ounce of courage they would fight for their own families, their own land.
> "a lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated".
> Well, bucko, i personally went half way round the world to fight for people i didn't even know, for a land that wasn't even mine.
> Again, i say that if they won't fight for their own country, they are cowardly scum that do not deserve to breathe the free air of the united states.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For the most part those bastards are wimp asses that use IED's, and will only engage in open combat when they have a 10-1 ratio advantage.
They are brave pieces of shit when they can kill unarmed civilians. Like in paris.
Like any roach, they need to be exterminated.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting that the whole of the middle east and N. Africa dont want their muslim brother refugees, Just Sayin


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I see this remains a fiercely debated topic even here.

I agree with RalphRotten in that we should do what we can to help some people that have come from hell and back caught between a brutal dictator who kills everybody who doesn't support him and a brutal terrorist group that kills everybody who doesn't share their beliefs and forces people to join their ranks. If I had the misfortune to be born in Syria there is no doubt I would be trying to get the hell out.

That being said, the UN screening process is a joke, see Paris for further. Our government has an obligation to keep us safe, its part of the social contract between a government and its people. Personally I don't think an FBI background check is a terrible price to pay for admission into the United States without a doubt the best nation on planet Earth to live in. I would take things a step further and have all refugees initially housed in a refugee center where they would be fed/clothed/given medical care/basically be given all the necessary amenities but they would not be allowed to leave said center for period of time based on the findings of the FBI background check. When they are allowed to leave and resettle the population should be broken up so that there is no major concentration. Families would be kept together but that would be the extent, and no communication devices would be allowed until they reached their destination and the refugees would not be told in advanced of where they are going. Once resettled there should be some kind of ongoing monitoring/check in process similar to probation/parole for a period of time. After which the person/family should be considered vetted and allowed to pursue citizenship if they want. Ive let others know my opinion and I've been told what a terrible violation of civil rights this is, but I think it allows people to escape a hell hole to the best and most prosperous nation on earth while giving some level of protection to US citizens from those that would mean them harm. Its not a perfect system but we live in an imperfect world right now which is why I and I suspect many of you conceal carry on a daily basis.

If the FBI/CBP is too overwhelmed to handle this then hire more agents, there are tons of people that would love the job. Like Slippy said, cut out the corruption and the wasteful spending and all the sudden we have more than enough money to handle the new federal hires and we could spend more on helping refugees, veterans, and the poor a alike. I could go into what I think should be done for welfare reform but thats another post entirely.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Gov. Tom Wolfe spoke up wanting to take Obama's Syrian refugees. They are currently being flown in around 2 am in the morning to the Harrisburg airport. 30 school bus loads drove out to all points of the compass to drop them off in small towns where the local mayors were bribed with federal funding to take them. Catholic charities are providing living expenses. This was according to a radio report this mor I g 1480 am Latrobe, PA on Quinn in the morning. He pretty much fact checks prior to broadcasting so the sources have documentation. Who are these people and just how were they vetted? More undocumented illegal aliens? Evidently there is a small town North of Allentown that now resembles Damascus in ethnic make up.


Yea you are screwed,

Recently my governor (democrat) responded about refugies, he said no one want to come here.

Amen.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Excuse me. If THEY had one stinkin' ounce of courage they would fight for their own families, their own land.
> "A lot more courage than a pussy like you has ever demonstrated".
> Well, Bucko, I personally went half way round the world to fight for people I didn't even know, for a land that wasn't even mine.
> Again, I say that if THEY won't fight for THEIR OWN COUNTRY, they are cowardly scum that do not deserve to breathe the free air of the United States.
> ...


Yeah, I got nothing on this one.... I mean what else can you say. If your country is in ruins, you stay and fight for it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

He said she said and the spinning of opinion into some fact. 

I doubt any of us really understand whats what over there unless you have been there. Thise people have survived in a country torn by war. I bet some of them would put western preppers to shame. 

However, i dont want them in my country. 25000 of them are comin over starting dec 10 - and all because of a knee jerk reaction to a photo of a dead child on a beach. Yes its tragic. Its not 2 billion dollars and a tax hike to cover the costs tragic. 

If my child died what would the govy do for me? There wouldnt even be free greif counselling. Id be on my own. When i was 15 and on the streets to avoid physical abuse by my 3rd stepdad the system wasnt there for me - as i struggled through highschool and had to find a way to find a meal while focusing on studies and trying to work odd jobs for a few bucks the system wasnt there for me. There were no social programs for sexually molested boys who were beaten and left alone for days as a child to learn to cope. 

Sorry their govy wants totalitarianism and that there are radicals funded by other countries trying to disrupt everything so that those countries have an excuse to keep the war dollars turning. Sorry that they chose a religion that dont allow them to play well with others. 

No the system can go screw itself. It wasnt there for me. Never. Not once. And i made it. 

So why is the system there for them? A global apology for bombing in their country? Its all i got.

Spend the money and create the peograms for our own first. We need it just as much in different ways.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And on top of it all, as if the rest wasn't bad enough - Obama REFUSES to address the $2.5 BILLION shortfall at the VA, and yet provides $4.5 BILLION for "refugee" resettlement.

Business as usual in America - screw the American veterans who need care, and give money to foreigners.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Something that puzzles me is that while I know Syrians have been fleeing their country for a few years, the mass exodus that Europe has been experiencing started just this year. I assume that the 10,000 coming here are part of that exodus. If that's the case, how have they been through this exhaustive, extensive 2+ year vetting process?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Any US Citizen who supports allowing these "refugees" to enter the country is a Traitor and certainly evil or naively stupid.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

2 years because the SUNNI Syrian population began an "arab spring" uprising in 2011, against the Alawite Assad government. Sunni, the side of Islam that gave us Al Qaeda and now ISIS. I have to imagine, but don't know for a fact, that as the Russians and Chinese and whoever else, drive the Sunni "rebel" forces out of areas they had taken in Syria and Iraq, they will become, what else, fighting age male refugees seeking to come to Europe or the US. I'm sure they will appreciate our Christian values based way of life, fit right in.

They weren't "OK" with one nation under a different sect of Islam, I doubt they will be full of love for "One Nation Under God".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mark my words - within 20 years, or sooner, we will be actively fighting islamic terrorists in our streets.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> When i was 15 and on the streets to avoid physical abuse by my 3rd stepdad the system wasnt there for me - as i struggled through highschool and had to find a way to find a meal while focusing on studies and trying to work odd jobs for a few bucks the system wasnt there for me. There were no social programs for sexually molested boys who were beaten and left alone for days as a child to learn to cope.


I'm sorry for what you had to endure as a child. Did you fail to learn the importance of providing support to those in need and are you seeking to deny much needed help to others in need in the hope that they suffer like you did? I'm finding the story about your childhood and your position that help shouldn't be offered to others in need difficult to comprehend.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bingo RPD! Bingo!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> I'm sorry for what you had to endure as a child. Did you fail to learn the importance of providing support to those in need and are you seeking to deny much needed help to others in need in the hope that they suffer like you did? I'm finding the story about your childhood and your position that help shouldn't be offered to others in need difficult to comprehend.


Interesting spin on what you expect me to believe. My point is simple. They are saving face in the global marketplace costing us billions when that money should be used to help those at home first. And i would feel and have felt this way every time they pull this crap.

Yay we are saviours of the world! Just dont look at the dirt we swept under the rug.

And save your mock sympathy for an idiot who believes your reach out was sympathy. It was an attempt to chastize and ridicule.

Make sure you keep your opinions based on opnions and steer away from making personal attacks.

Seems you failed to learn how not to cross social boundaries. I often find those who attack others who had bad experiences and make false assumptions by twisting words are a whole breed of their own. One we dont need.

You know squat about me my life my experiences my hopes my dreams my goals my successes my failures. Go troll somewhere else. You're blocked.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Notice S-Mart shoppers! The last terrorist action in America was committed by a fat white guy who held siege of a Planned Parenthood clinic.
> Before that we had...how many mass shootings...and those were all...wait for it...natives. Citizens. Remember that couple that went berzerker in Vegas? They were ultra-conservative Christians.
> 
> Joe, it is discrimination when the determination is made based entirely on race or religion. Not only that it's not very Christian. _"What thou dost to the least of my children, thou dost to all of my children"_ I fergit, who said that?
> ...


Like Twain said: there are lies, damned lies, and statistics. Your, sir, do enjoy cherry picking your facts and like most libs quote/contort the scriptures to support commie, pinko, Stalinist/Marxist, lefty, progressive social agendas. Lots of luck with that. Please review the stats on the number of muzzie involved acts of terror in this nation over the last 15 years. I saw such a list on a site the other day. Impressive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mark my words - within 20 years, or sooner, we will be actively fighting islamic terrorists in our streets.


This might be our future:

PAKISTAN Pakistan, increasing sectarian violence, with Christian minorities and women main targets - Asia News


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Mark my words - within 20 years, *or sooner*, we will be actively fighting islamic terrorists in our streets.


RPD, thanks for being polite in your foresight, but we both know the key word in your post is actually......sooner.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> I'm sorry for what you had to endure as a child. Did you fail to learn the importance of providing support to those in need and are you seeking to deny much needed help to others in need in the hope that they suffer like you did? I'm finding the story about your childhood and your position that help shouldn't be offered to others in need difficult to comprehend.


Mr. jdjones,

I have followed your posts for some time and see that it appears your Christian values influence your mindset regarding helping others. I share your mindset as well. If I have misinterpreted, please accept my apologies and feel free to correct me regarding your motives.

I hold dear my Christian values as well, and wholeheartedly support helping others. My history of supporting my church, local ministry efforts, missionaries, and my secular community's needs is longstanding and well documented. I have also traveled to third world countries and built feeding centers with my own funds, for people living in shanty towns made up of housing with used sheet metal propped up to provide shelter. These communities have had dirt floors inside the shelters with no water or sewage facilities available.

However, I do not support the Hells Angels, the liberal agenda, or Planned Parenthood etc...as they do not meet my criteria as "people in need" or are a constructive cause. I do not hate anyone, but do disagree with agenda's that are against my belief system. The ideology of Islam is well documented as having an agenda to eliminate all who do not accept their ideology. That includes me. Therefore, I as well as many here, are preparing to defend ourselves, our rights and liberties, and our faith against an invasion with the motive of domination over us. I believe my biblical foundation mandates that I be aware and watchful of this ensuing threat already in motion. Therefore, I will not welcome the enemy in my house nor applaud as they mobilize under false pretenses into my homeland.

I am prepared to defend my rights and faith in any manner applicable, inclusive of voicing the truth to others, arming myself, and making a stand when necessary. My God does not advocate me to walk into the enemy's house and become a prisoner or victim. My God does warn me of the ensuing world wide agenda and enables me to prepare and fight the enemy.

Know without a doubt, that Islam is an enemy of Christianity and the teaching of salvation by the "message of the cross". Islam is not a religion that recognizes God's teachings regarding love, faith, and hope. It is an ideology of destruction and war regarding all infidels. I pray you continue your heart of helping others in need, just insure you are not being subjected to the enemy's influence in doing so. Know the enemy is near and that you are an infidel in the eyes of Islam.

Be alert and watchful while seeking the one and true God's direction for you, as the truth unfolds.

Sincerely,
A Watchman


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Forewarned is forearmed


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, why yes it is....

I would like to know which town north of Allentown the OP was talking about.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I tried to talk to my niece who is a hard core Christian and her job is to work with refugees mostly from Africa who is soo glad for these donkey rapping shit eaters are coming here for a better life.
she will listen but wont get it threw her skull
reminded her when a drawing of muhammed was don't they went nuts and demanded the guys from dutch or where ever to be killed it was not like small group of them it was 75% of the whole country and how many of them coming here?
Christians have a cross put in a jar of piss then sold for how much? they write an angry letter
the people who go shooting at baby killing clinics nothing compared to a muslim 
then I noted the story of that 14 year old girl who was lashed over last week why did she get over 140 lashes?
ohh after the rape she pissed so they beat her, BTW it was her uncle who raped her and her father reported it to law and she didn't make it past 70 till she died
islam a women are not to use the restroom after sex or harsh punishment is dealt 
they are people who are extreme religious types but how many you hear about a father killing his baby girl because she don't want to marry her uncle?
always jokes about southern white inbreeds. study has shown that the number of those who will bang a family member is higher in African americans then any other race. but those who are from the middle east its common for the fathers baby girl to marry his brother.
had to remind her that these people will rape and kill her soon they see she has a cross around her neck and her BF will be forced to watch it then maybe they put donkey ears on him so they wont feel gay doing it to him afterwords!
she says they cant help but live that way, I reminded her in the middle east its more common to have a RPG or AK47 then a working man or women here in America.
again they can fight for a better life they want to draw blood soon some one puts the Koran in a fireplace I am sure they draw blood for their kids.
she kept stating her case and I keep reminding her that every good thing you do is going to help be the down fall of her good faith and kindness
more then half are men over 22-40 so that means more then half of them are cowards who only want to kill or harm some one who cant fight back 
and again they go ape shit over a drawing what you think will happen when a few of the extreme ones come over will do when they met a few hard core ASSHOLES who love to push buttons? blood just blood death and raping of are goats sheep and donkeys and when that happen no one will want to eat goat cheese again.
her kindness is her weakness . you think her BF anther great guy, after his van and groupe he was in got held by gun point in Africa doing charity with shoes they get a welcome and what happen to be most of them where followers of islam
I love her but people like her need to understand that those people need to stay there not because more then half of them are men 22-40 but for are own safety .
sorry long rant 
I will go back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I heard it named once on the radio while driving and can not recall the name James. Try this link: https://members.warroom.com/ Maybe it will help.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

The Syrian community near Allentown is mainly Christian and Pro Al-Assad. They have spoken out about bringing the new refugees there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alfonzo is brilliant. I am subscribed to his Youtube channel.

This is sort of relevant to this, and a lot more:


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Know without a doubt, that Islam is an enemy of Christianity and the teaching of salvation by the "message of the cross". Islam is not a religion that recognizes God's teachings regarding love, faith, and hope. It is an ideology of destruction and war regarding all infidels. I pray you continue your heart of helping others in need, just insure you are not being subjected to the enemy's influence in doing so. Know the enemy is near and that you are an infidel in the eyes of Islam.


Thank you for expressing your faith in such an articulate and thoughtful way. I don't agree with a small portion of what you say (above), but do applaud your efforts and right to believe and do as you see fit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We're a Nation in Denial - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Judge Jeanine Lets Loose on Geraldo Over Radical Islam: ?They Are Coming Here to Kill Us? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------

